# Is this an insult from DD?



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

Because I keep refusing to take crabs others?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Take it 🙄


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Timlee252525 said:


> Because I keep refusing to take crabs others?


Obviously the 2nd order of a stack after you declined the 1st offer.
Not an insult. Just another low ball offer while living the gig app life.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Timlee252525 said:


> Because I keep refusing to take crabs others?


Wow, that's hilarious &#128517; &#129315; :roflmao:


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Take it, read the bottom "total may be higher".


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh.... you gettin played fo sho!!!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Just wait until DD starts sending you united way pings


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I’d say it’s more like an insult from the customer.


----------



## Timlee252525 (Apr 14, 2020)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I'd say it's more like an insult from the customer.


if that was the case let them starve and eat SHIET!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I'd say it's more like an insult from the customer.


It's both, one for being greedy, the other one for being cheap.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Anyone ever notice Chipotle looks the same coming out as going in? &#129326;


I hope you're not talking about size, because...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just a standard instant decline DD order


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

That’s going to wind up in the garbage at the store.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Timlee252525 said:


> Because I keep refusing to take crabs others?


Nope I've seen 2$ orders very often


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Capitalism said:


> Nope I've seen 2$ orders very often


Alone or always as add-ons? I only see $2 offers as adds.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Alone or always as add-ons? I only see $2 offers as adds.


Its add ons but still pretty sucks but someone will take it.


----------

